# Spiritual Warfare Last Night: An Evil Spirit Entered My Bedroom!



## chicacanella (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hi everyone,*

*I just wanted to come in here and remind you guys to pray for a spiritual hedge of protection to come around your house as mentioned in Job 1 and ask God to cover it with the blood of Jesus Christ. *

*This is a hedge of protection in the spiritual realm, not physical and righteous men and women can pray and ask God for this. Must read testimony below:*

*Well, last night before about 12 a.m. in the morning, I was laying in bed sleep and I felt an intense fear grip me and I knew something was in the room. You know how you can not see something with your physical eye but you can feel it's prescence. I don't know if it was hovering above my ceiling but it was in the room. The fear was so intense that I clinched my fists together but being that I have The Holy Spirit, He gave me an unction to pray.* *An interjection from The Holy Spirit also: He told me to make sure when you pray ask God The Father to cover your home with the blood of Jesus Christ also. *

*So, the first words out of my mouth were as I came out of sleep were, "In Jesus Christ name." I think I repeated His name about 7-10 times because 1.) The Holy Spirit gave me the unction to and taught me how to do this 2.) When I call the Lord, he answers me, 3.) In the name of Jesus Christ, evil has to flee and 4.)In Jesus Christ name I was preparing myself to bind this ugly, evil, unholy, poor, foul spirit.*


*As I kept on saying the Lord's name, the evil prescence and fear subsided and The Holy Spirit said the He had to leave. I was like, "Well, I hope I got a chance to bind it before it left and cast it into spiritual wilderness."*

*I don't know why but I believe God may have lifted my shield of protection and he can do that sometimes. He did that to Job and I almost can imagine that when the sons of God present themselves before God, that maybe God was saying, "Well, have you seen my daughter ChicaCanella?" I have no idea but I trust in Him with all my heart and know that since I can hear him talk back to me that we are in a covenant relationship. *

*Another thing about talking to God, being that sometimes our spiritual shields can be lifted, you must be able to test the spirits. Here is the basic test, any spirit of God must be able to say that "Jesus is Lord." If you test a spirit and ask, "Who is Lord?" then they must respond with Jesus or Jesus is Lord, if not then bind it or them in Jesus Christ name and cast it into spiritual wilderness until God's judgment. When you bind the spirit, The Holy Spirit says that you should bind it over in over again meaning you should say, "In Jesus Christ name, I bind any evil and unclean spirit in this home and render any evil spirit in this home powerless in Jesus Christ name," for as many times as God tells you to stop. I would do it at least 10 times.*

*It's so much more I want to share with you guys but I'll come back later on. I'd like to hear your testimonies and what God has said to you if this has ever happened to you.*

*Thanks*


----------



## aribell (Jan 11, 2010)

chicacanella, it sounds like you experienced a night terror.  I have experienced the same in the past.  A lot of time it was during periods of emotional distress,  but sometimes not.    They are utterly terrifying.  I've never experienced fear on such a visceral level before.   I also relied on prayer and voicing aloud God's presence   and power to make it cease.  These experiences happen to a lot of people--these "night terrors" and "experts have come up with and explanation for how it happens.  But I have always thought there had to be something more there-something truly spiritual.  In some ways I wonder if sayinf these night terrors are simply "waking nightmares" is the same as reading the gospels and saying a demon possessed man was simply mentally ill.  Vocal prayer definitely worked in making it cease.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell me why a similar thing happened to me last night? 

I felt as though an evil spirit entered my bedroom before 12am as well. It had been bothering my mind for much of the evening. Evil spirit or negative thinking or loneliness ... either way, something made it's presence known. I immediatedly rebuked it and prayed to God for protection. 

Last night, God directed me to Job 21 (which I have never read before, let alone the book of Job) and answered a question I've been struggling with for a couple of days, especially yesterday. The question was: what was the point of me trying to get closer to God? there are people walking around with no real relationship with Him and enjoying life - dating, partying, drinking, spending money on themselves, etc.? Why don't I just live my life too? You see, I've drastically changed my friend-base and lifestyle in order to get closer to God, but lately I've been "regreting it". My mind was telling me to let go of God and enjoy my life.

Anyway, I read Job 21 and immediately saw myself in Job.  (In this chapter he complains about evil people experiencing wealth, happiness, and prosperity.)  I need to remain strong in my spiritual walk.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Jan 11, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> chicacanella, *it sounds like you* *experienced a night terror*. I have experienced the same in the past. A lot of time it was during periods of emotional distress, but sometimes not. They are utterly terrifying. I've never experienced fear on such a visceral level before. I also relied on prayer and voicing aloud God's presence and power to make it cease. These experiences happen to a lot of people--these "night terrors" and "experts have come up with and explanation for how it happens. But I have always thought there had to be something more there-something truly spiritual. In some ways I wonder if sayinf these night terrors are simply "waking nightmares" is the same as reading the gospels and saying a demon possessed man was simply mentally ill. Vocal prayer definitely worked in making it cease.


 
Over the past 15+ years I have experienced  "night terrors" at various times in my life. I can not figure out if it's linked to stress/emotions or not but whatever the cause, you are right in your description. I have never in my life experienced such terror or fear. 

I have noticed that since increasing my walk with God, the night terrors have decreased & if they do occur, like the OP, I pray and ask god for his protection.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 11, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *Hi everyone,*
> 
> I just wanted to come in here and remind you guys to* pray for a spiritual hedge of protection to come around your house as mentioned in Job 1 and ask God to cover it with the blood of Jesus Christ. *



ITA with the bold.  This is so true especially for those of us who live in apartment buildings.  When you share a building with strangers you have to be careful of the spirits that they bring in there with them.  The spirit may have entered looking for someone else but as soon as they feel God's presence around you, they will be sure to attack.  Because of this I'm also careful of who I invite into my apartment as well.  

I never used to think much of it, until God put it in my heart one day to walk through my apartment and pray a prayer of protection in every room.  I asked God, to sanctify my heart AND my home.  If my home isn't pure, then how can I protect my spirit in the place where I go to rest and relax, the place where I shouldn't have to be on guard.  After, I sanctified my apartment, I felt so much more at home and surprisingly safer even though I didn't feel like I was in danger before.  Also, sanctifying my apartment is not a one time thing.  I do it every time the Lord places it on my heart.  So many people go in and out of apartment buildings everyday that it's guaranteed there are always new spirits lurking around and I need to be prepared and protected at all times.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^ So very, very true.  When I was in college I shared a house with two other friends for about a year.  During that time I would pray over the home (without them knowing) and I would anoint my bedroom.  When I returned to the house from winter break the house felt totally different.  One roommate had moved out, but the other was still there.  I don’t know what happened while I was gone, who she had in the house or what she was doing in my room (she liked to go into my room and look through my things when I wasn’t there), but it was something and I could feel it the moment I entered the house.  One night I sat in my room and prayed and whatever it was went away.  

Over the weekend I had two dreams where I was praying in my sleep.  It was like I was praying to save my life.  In my prayer I was thanking God and praising Him and asking for his protection.


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I have been experiencing these "night terrors" recently as well. I notice that I experience them on nights when I read my bible. It's so scary. For a while I felt like I was being tested or scared out of reading my bible and growing closer to God, but I am determined to continue on my journey. I know that God is stronger than these feelings and I will get through it. I'm so glad I read this thread, because I'm about to go to an apartment for the semester and now I know what to do. 

Stay blessed everybody.


----------



## empressaja (Jan 11, 2010)

I too have had night terrors where I know I was not asleep but in an in between state where I was awake but a haze was over me  I  couldn't move or speak  but I heard myself saying "Jesus" over and over again and the feeling subsided after a few minutes. It happen quite often when I first became baptized and then here and there over the years! I need to begin praying over my home on a more regular basis. I usually do when my ex-husband leaves from dropping of my kids it seems when he brings something with him and also when my son comes back from his home. There is an uneasiness and everyone seems to be aggravated.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jan 11, 2010)

I havent mentioned this before but something similar happen to me back in 2003, and I remember it as if it was yesterday. I had an ex over, it was about 4mths or so after we broke up. He was on call with the line of work he was doing. We were asleep. He got a call in the middle of the night that he had to leave. I woke to let him out and lock the door. I went back to my bed and feel back to sleep. I was dreaming that he was still in the bed with me, I felt him touching my leg but the eery feeling came over my whole back. I remember thinking while Im sleep that I just let him out so who/what is touching me. As I struggled to see in the dark at what was touching me it was a demon. I was gripped in fear, but started to call on Jesus name. I was trying to say out loud, I rebuke you in the name of Jesus, but all that wouldnt come out. I was able to say Jesus, three times, and on the third time I awoke. But, it didnt feel like I was asleep if that makes since. I woke in the same position and everything as I was when I felt I was alseep.
I was gripped with feared for weeks after that. I couldnt sleep. I was up all times of the night getting spiritual guidance through church on tv. or speaking with ministers by phone. I told my pastor about if, and she said my ex let a demonic spirit in my ned when he left.
From that point on, I have blessed every apartment that I have lived in since. Spiritual warfare is real.


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 11, 2010)

birdie said:


> I too have had night terrors where I know I was not asleep but in an in between state where I was awake but a haze was over me  I  couldn't move or speak  but I heard myself saying "Jesus" over and over again and the feeling subsided after a few minutes. It happen quite often when I first became baptized and then here and there over the years! I need to begin praying over my home on a more regular basis. I usually do when my ex-husband leaves from dropping of my kids it seems when he brings something with him and also when my son comes back from his home. There is an uneasiness and everyone seems to be aggravated.



This happened to me on friday. I opened my eyes and the was like a black shadow over me. It entered me through my neck and I started to shake.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 11, 2010)

The devil is a lie. I tried to post and my whole post was not showing. That is just cool. Too God be the Glory. 

I will share this I worked on a case in the south. A court case over money. Anyways me and two sister's in Christ(they were involved in the case) were having the same demonic attacks at night between 12-4 a.m.- The family that was in the case dealt heavy in witchcraft and what they do is real. That is all I will say and they played the church like a fiddle. They play the fence. They pretend too worship the Lord-but, they serve the devil. However, our God is so All Powerful and all knowing that they lost the case. 


It also did not help that we lived in an apartment and can pick up these things. 


What I have learned from my sister's in Christ that between 12am -sunrise that David prayed in the temple and they worshipped the Lord. So you know what we did for 2 years 7 days a week we were under attack we were awoke by demonic spirts and my sisters and Christ and I did not get scared we got on our knees and prayed, pleaded the Blood of Christ mind you we did this for 2 years. 

These attacks were intense. However, God knew and Too God be the Glory.Do not fear, turn that into faith and prayer and God will take care of  the devil. We used to be so scared God said NO, pray without ceasing and that is what we did. I am glad we went through this b/c it made my sisters and Christ and I more stronger in the Lord. 

Praise God!


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 11, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> chicacanella, it sounds like you experienced a night terror. I have experienced the same in the past. A lot of time it was during periods of emotional distress, but sometimes not. They are utterly terrifying. I've never experienced fear on such a visceral level before. I also relied on prayer and voicing aloud God's presence and power to make it cease. These experiences happen to a lot of people--these "night terrors" and "experts have come up with and explanation for how it happens. But I have always thought there had to be something more there-something truly spiritual. In some ways I wonder if sayinf these night terrors are simply "waking nightmares" is the same as reading the gospels and saying a demon possessed man was simply mentally ill. Vocal prayer definitely worked in making it cease.


 

*I know people like to call them night terrors, I think this is what scientists give as explanations in replaced for demons who try to scare people at night.*

*I don't care what anyone says, they are demons, demons, demons! You can call on Keisha, you call on your mama and your husband and they won't leave but once you start calling out the name of Jesus Christ they flee and scientists want to tell us it's just a night terror? Puh-lease. People can believe that if they want but it's not something I'm believing when I know that I've felt this before when I was saved but didn't know how to engage in spiritual warfare. I was gripped with so much fear and terror and I didn't know what to do! I didn't know what to do!*

*Can you imagine how many people are out there now that are saved but have no idea what to do when a demon is trying to torment them while sleep?  That used to be me but the thing is, you have to have to train yourself on what to do when you encounter a demon. You have to have in your mind those precious words of calling on Jesus Christ and how to immediately bind them. You can't let fear grip you so much that you can't call on your saviors name because they surely won't leave then. You must be able to say, "In Jesus Christ name, I bind you and render you powerless. In Jesus Christ name, I cast you into spiritual wilderness until the judgment of God." The Holy Spirit says to bind them many times though because in the spiritual realm it is really like a bind, like if you can imagine someone being tied with a rope one time in the natural. Tieing one time might not do it and then rendering them powerless is like taking the power from them so they are less able to fight the bind happening to them.* 

Whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven and whatever you lose on earth, will be losed in heaven.


----------



## MSee (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a night press/terror last night also. I was awaken before it happened and remember thinking "you are lucky you have a God that loves you" so I was praying and giving God thanks. For some reason my husband was restless and got up to read his bible at 2:00 a.m. (not common). After we settled down I got the attack. At first it was as if he was getting the attack but when I opened my mouth to call the name of Jesus I was being choked and pressed. My husband called me out of it.

We need to pray for each other. In the last months of 2008 I fasted 1 meal a day for a long period and prayed. One of the things I wanted answers to, was what caused the night attacks. I'm still not comfortable about the stuff that I started learning. I read a lot of stuff from Christians who were either delivered from witchcraft or knew about its workings (especially African Pastors). As Paul said in Ephesians 5:12 'it's a shame to speak of even speak of those things which are done of them in secret." Sometimes we leave ourselves open to the attack through besetting sins, sometimes we have a ministry opportunity ahead, sometimes the devil is just attacking the children of light. Just remember Psalms 91, if you are in the secret place of the Most High, He will protect you.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 11, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Tell me why a similar thing happened to me last night?
> 
> I felt as though an evil spirit entered my bedroom before 12am as well. It had been bothering my mind for much of the evening. Evil spirit or negative thinking or loneliness ... either way, something made it's presence known. I immediatedly rebuked it and prayed to God for protection.
> 
> ...


 
*Let me tell you something, when I began to grow closer to God the devil tried to attack me to! You can't let them get away with that and also, you can enjoy your life with God; when you start getting close to Him, He's going to change you and the things you used to want to do...you won't even want to do them after a while. That's how God works. I used to want to club, drop it like it's hot, curse and a lot of other stuff but once I said, "You know, I'm going to try and serve God...for real, for real."  The devil got mad and would try to come in my room late at nigt and God opened my spiritual eyes and I saw it. I actually saw the form of a being standing so close to me and I was scared. But The Holy Spirit counseled me through it and I want to say that when you are trying to grow closer to God, the devil will try to attack you even more cause' he doesn't want you to be a "real" Christian. He's okay when your playing church or playing with God, but when you make a real decision to serve God for real or try your best to grow closer to Him, he'll do a overt attack.*



ItsyBitsy said:


> Over the past 15+ years I have experienced "night terrors" at various times in my life. I can not figure out if it's linked to stress/emotions or not but whatever the cause, you are right in your description. I have never in my life experienced such terror or fear.
> 
> I have noticed that since increasing my walk with God, the night terrors have decreased & if they do occur, like the OP, I pray and ask god for his protection.


 
*Itsy, let me say that God did not give you a spirit of fear, but power, love and a sound mind. So, this is of course coming from the devil.*

*I don't know if you ask God The Father this but please ask him to cleanse your home of any evil spirits that may try to have territorial or generational hold there. Sometimes, they try to stake claims over a home or a property if they've been there for sometime. Ask Him for a spiritual hedge of protection and for him to cover you, your daughters/sons, husband and every volume and area of your home with the blood of Jesus Christ. In Revelations, it states that "The devil was overcome by the blood of the lamb, the Word of their testimony and they loved not their lives even unto death." This means that when the blood of Jesus CHrist is losed in the spiritual realm, the devil IS overcome! Hallelujah!*


Reminiscing said:


> ITA with the bold. This is so true especially for those of us who live in apartment buildings. When you share a building with strangers you have to be careful of the spirits that they bring in there with them. The spirit may have entered looking for someone else but as soon as they feel God's presence around you, they will be sure to attack. Because of this I'm also careful of who I invite into my apartment as well.
> 
> I never used to think much of it, until God put it in my heart one day to walk through my apartment and pray a prayer of protection in every room. I asked God, to sanctify my heart AND my home. If my home isn't pure, then how can I protect my spirit in the place where I go to rest and relax, the place where I shouldn't have to be on guard. After, I sanctified my apartment, I felt so much more at home and surprisingly safer even though I didn't feel like I was in danger before. Also, sanctifying my apartment is not a one time thing. I do it every time the Lord places it on my heart. So many people go in and out of apartment buildings everyday that it's guaranteed there are always new spirits lurking around and I need to be prepared and protected at all times.


 
*Yes, yes and yes! I've talked to other seasoned Christians and they say that when they start to call on the name of Jesus Christ, that spirit has to leave. *

*When you live in an apartment, the spaces are so close that it could be someone next door to you practicing witchcraft and invoking spirits. You definitely have to pray that all of your property line, your whole apartment has been covered with a spiritual hedge of protection and then covered with the blood of Jesus Christ.*

*I really wish someone had told me this stuff before but at least now, I can share my information with someone else.*


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^Also hotel rooms. I have never had peaceful rest in hotels. Something about the energies of all those other people, with who knows what type of thoughts and mindsets, and when you sleep on the same bed as them... I _always _have disturbing dreams.

But you are right Chicanella, spirits/demons are very real. Without typing something too long, something similar happened to me a few years ago. I know it was a dark spirit that was on me..trying to get in me in my sleep..very scary. People/doctors call it sleep paralysis, but I know it wasn't so clinical. I couldn't move but also felt this deep guttural chanting coming out of me. It took what felt like forever, it was probably just a few seconds, but I broke out of it calling on the blood of Jesus out loud. Wooh..I didn't go back to sleep that night.


----------



## sidney (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday was national prayer day.  I'm not surpised.


----------



## Lilac87 (Jan 11, 2010)

This has happened to me before. One night I was lying in bed in that half-sleep, half-awake stage and I heard my bedroom door open. I thought it was my roommate needing something but when I looked my door was still closed. Then I felt something coming closer and closer and I heard it breathing. It seemed like it pounced on my chest (kind of like how a dog or cat would jump on you) and its face was so close to mine I could hear and feel it breathing heavily. But noone was there! I couldn't move or speak or anything but I kept praying "Jesus, Jesus, Jesus" and I attacked it with as many bible verses as I could- some of them didn't even fit the context of what was going on, but I'm tellin you, I said every verse that I could think of and even some I didn't know I knew! It was like, the right words just came to me. I do remember specifically saying No weapon formed against me SHALL prosper, in Jesus Name...and it left and so did my fear.

Thanks Chicanella for that prayer of protection. I never thought about praying for the covering of the blood of Jesus over my apartment before


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

one time when a "friend" was teaching me about her so-called spirituality I felt like I was shot in the back with an arrow in the middle of the night

so I just turned on the light and opened the Bible to the first spot that appeared which I believe was Psalms. I just started reading it out loud until the fear went away

needless to say I'm not friends with her anymore


----------



## ILYandY (Jan 11, 2010)

sidney said:


> Yesterday was national prayer day.  I'm not surpised.




^^^ Really, I'm not aware of this but one thing I do know is that everyone don't pray to the same God and because of that some people end up calling on demons and negative vibrations that can cause all kinds of havoc and or spiritual warfare amongst the righteous.

That's why it is important for people to know WHO they are praying to and WHAT they are praying for.


----------



## sidney (Jan 12, 2010)

ILYandY said:


> ^^^ Really, I'm not aware of this but one thing I do know is that everyone don't pray to the same God and because of that some people end up calling on demons and negative vibrations that can cause all kinds of havoc and or spiritual warfare amongst the righteous.
> 
> That's why it is important for people to know WHO they are praying to and WHAT they are praying for.


 
Very true, very true. I was thinking that maybe the prayers ticked the enemy off.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Jan 12, 2010)

chicacanella...Thank you so much for replying. ITA with everything you have shared here. I will continue to seek god and ask for a spiritial hegde of protection over my home & family.


----------



## Choirgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I purchased a foreclosed home and I can tell the previous owners were Christian.  I know this because of the positive vibes I first got when I viewed the home with a real estate agent.  Later, I found out that the previous owners where pastors.  

I will say this, if you ask God to never let that happen to you again, He will oblige you.  I know this to be a fact.  Believe it!


----------



## *KP* (Jan 14, 2010)

Something similar happened to me in a hotel room.  I had stayed at this hotel for several weeks/months and going back home at the weekend.

But on one particular stay, the corridor leading up to the hotel room felt kind of heavy.  When I went to sleep that first night in this new room, the room itself was very dark and felt very heavy.  I felt really uneasy to the point that I wanted to change rooms but something just told me to pray.  I prayed harder than I'd ever prayed.  I don't even really know how to pray, I don't go to church but I am praying more, reading my bible more, getting closer to God and looking for a church.

I prayed really hard for a few minutes, asking the holy spirit to fill the room and for any spirit not of God to be removed.  The second I opened my eyes, it was visibly lighter in the room and the heaviness was gone.  For every trip after that, I have carried my anointed oil with me.  I anoint the room and ask for it to be covered with the blood of Jesus before I even take my coat off.

I've also had sleep paralyis more times than I care to remember.  I am now able to force myself out of it to get up and pray though.


----------



## golden bronze (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had these dreams before. It is different from a bad dream. I usually wake up praying or start praying in my dream. Last night at about the same time a strange fog passed over where I was sitting in my car ready to enter my home-- it was odd. It did not feel like the presence of God. I knew God was with me, but there is definately something roaming around there. After about ten minutes it was gone. Always ask for God's presence. Where his presence is none other can be.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I've never experienced what you have.  But I can sense evil spirits or demons around.  I felt it a few times at work and I've felt it in my house where I'm living with my mom, sister and my stepdad.  I'm so glad that I'm moving this weekend.  Demons run rapid around my stepdad's house and I'm afraid to ever have him over my apartment because of the demons that surround him.  It's like they target him specifically, to target me and my sister and his wife/my mother.  He's already succeeded in getting my mom away from church for 5 years.  That's how powerful those demons are.  But I pray that the Holy Spirit will renew my mom's mind and our envirnoment to keep us in perfect peace in the Lord and bring my mom back to worship.  

It's horrible to know that Satan can go to and fro all over but Praise God that one day it's going to be over.


----------



## aymone (Jan 15, 2010)

Praise the Lord you knew exactly what to do. Also, get yourself some virgin olive oil, pray on it and then put it on your hands and rub it again your doors, you windows, around your house inside and out. Like the Jews did in Egypt before the plague struck.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hey everyone,*

*this thread sparked me to start a Spiritual Warfare thread on the Christian Forum. The Holy Spirit actually said, "Keep going" as I thought about starting this thread so He is affirming that we need such a thread.*

*I hope this will be made a sticky because spiritual warfare is so pertinent to a Christians life.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## Jenibo (Jan 16, 2010)

In highschool when i lived with my mom she used to entertain often in her basement. On on occasion i fell asleep in the couch. When i woke up there was a spirit on me pinning me down and trying to choke me! I remember struggling with it and when i could get up i ran upstairs. Another time i woke up down there and looked in the corner to see spirits having a party. My mom would bring different people in and out of that house and those experiences and more have taught me the importance of prayer for protection. I blessed my mom's new apartment when i spent the night and i feel a peace whenever i go there now.


----------



## joy1181 (Jan 17, 2010)

This happened to me as well and psalm 91:1 came up of my mouth and at the time I did not know this verse by heart. God is all powerful and we should not be afraid of the terrors by night. I said that verse I felt like I could hear the demons running rapidly out of my apt.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jan 17, 2010)

Impeccable timing, mom had the same issue last night. I'm up praying for her as well.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, i never heard the term night terror, but i have had a similar experience where i was frozen and couldnt move once i woke up after praying one night. I saw a spirit walk in my apt. but i thought it was my exhusband! I could think, talk within myself, but i could only seem to move eyes and i followed the spirit as it walked around my home. It was one of the weirdiest experiences of my life! I actually remember when the spirit left because my body actually could move again like i had been frozen and then unfrozen!  I know God was with me thought, and i had several more experiences where i felt so much pressure on my chest i couldnt hardly breathe, i would pray and it would leave or it would only be a few seconds. I am divorced now and oddly, those experiences havent happened since,! Thank God! Good topic.


----------

